# Shelters and ferals



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

Is it possible to get a feral from shelter? I realize this may be a stupid question but what do they do with feral cats when they are taken to shelters? Put them up for adoption? Are they "wild" cats or just needing proper socializing? 
I have two cats from shelters (one is 14wks) one is over a year (Ive had her for a year) but they both seem skittish and unsure of humans and hide a lot still in the house. The other cats are very social and crave attention, and never hide. Could my other two have been feral at one point?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's possible, but I doubt the shelter would adopt out a truly feral cat. They can be quite hard to deal with, unless someone has had the time and patience to socialize them. Kittens that are not socialized early enough can be skittish, and some cats are just more nervous than others. My guess is that your cats were just not socialized early enough.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*not feral*

I doubt the kitties you have adopted were feral. They probably had a hard start in life and need time to adjust. Sadly probably about 95% of shelters do not adopt feral cats, they don't have the time for taming nor the money to house and feed them for so long and they need cage space for the friendly cats that can be adopted. If you ever want to adopt a feral and want the time and love to tame them ask your local shelter if they received any feral cats, with so many out there you will probably save one right away.


----------

